

GeoGebra for the iPad - jostylr
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/geogebra/geogebra-for-the-ipad

======
jostylr
It is already a great program (CAS, graphing, spreadsheet, soon 3D graphing)
for K-14 mathematics exploration on computers. But its move away from Java to
html5 and beyond could make it into a superstar in mathematics education.

The idea of exploring visual mathematics by just dragging points around makes
me wish I were young again.

I also wonder whether this funding model may become more common for useful
apps--fundraise, get your money, make a great product with minimal risk though
with minimal gain.

